# Finden Sie kontinuierliche Produktpflege durch den Hersteller bei PC-Spielen wichtig?



## Administrator (14. April 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## matt2000deluxe (14. April 2005)

ROFL, wer das nicht wichtig findet ist doch nichtmehr ganz sauber.   
Meiner Meinung nach ist *diese* Umfrage reichlich überflüssig...

[Edit]
Ich möchte glatt behaupten dass die 1,7% die für *NEIN* gestimmt haben nur irgendwelche Scherzkekse waren.


----------



## bsekranker (14. April 2005)

Ich frage mich wer sich heute die Polls ausdenkt. Zuerst der über die Fanbeteiligung und jetzt auch noch das...


----------



## Weird_Sheep (14. April 2005)

Und jetzt gehen alle Hersteller, die das mit der Produktpflege nicht so können, mal bei Digital Extremes und bei Nadeo ins Praktikum...


----------



## haggybear (14. April 2005)

SYSTEM am 14.04.2005 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


also ich finde die produktpflege nicht so wichtig, da ein spiel auch mit aller hand bugs noch sehr spaßig - wenn auch unspielbar - ist ...   

sehr lustig der poll-erfinder heute


----------



## Xaero (14. April 2005)

matt2000deluxe am 14.04.2005 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ROFL, wer das nicht wichtig findet ist doch nichtmehr ganz sauber.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist *diese* Umfrage reichlich überflüssig...
> 
> [Edit]
> Ich möchte glatt behaupten dass die 1,7% die für *NEIN* gestimmt haben nur irgendwelche Scherzkekse waren.



Wenn PC Spiele genauso fertig und Bug-frei auf den Markt kommen würden wie früher oder wie Konsolen Titel noch heute, wäre es in den meisten Fällen nicht wichtig.


----------



## MoS (14. April 2005)

Xaero am 14.04.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn PC Spiele genauso fertig und Bug-frei auf den Markt kommen würden wie früher oder wie Konsolen Titel noch heute, wäre es in den meisten Fällen nicht wichtig.


Dito. Aber da es sowas nur noch in Ausnahmefällen gibt, hab ich auch JA gevotet


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. April 2005)

Xaero am 14.04.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> matt2000deluxe am 14.04.2005 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre wirklich schön, wenn die Produktpflege schon vor dem Verkauf anfangen würde. In vielen Fällen bekommt man ja auch leider später nur Updates für die wichtigsten Sachen und dann ist das Spiel sowieso meist nicht mehr groß in den Charts vertreten und wozu dann noch einen Patch. Die wenigen Entwickler wie z.B. Blizzard oder Epic zeigen es dabei doch wunderbar, wie Produktpflege geht. Man kann ja mitunter nur sagen es kann nur besser werden, was da stellenweise auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. April 2005)

SYSTEM am 14.04.2005 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Wenn mit "kontinuierliche Produktpflege" die Erstellung von Patches gemeint ist, dann eher "Jein"  . Spiele sollen VOR dem Verkauf funktionieren, nicht erst hinterher. Patches, die zB die Spiel-Balance marginal optimieren, sind aber natürlich in Ordnung.

"Kontinuierliche Produktpflege" im Sinne von neuen Saison-Daten bei zB Fussball- und Formel 1-Spielen wären natürlich toll. Hersteller machen aber lieber ein neues Vollpreis-Spiel - nicht wahr, EA?


----------



## maxx2003 (15. April 2005)

Was für eine Frage!  
Natürlich ist es immer sinnvoll.


----------



## matt2000deluxe (15. April 2005)

Mir ist grade eingefallen dass die Umfrage nichtmal so schlecht ist.
Leider ist es ja so dass immer weniger Firmen drauf achten, also muss man sie ja irgendwie darauf hinweisen. Wenn jetzt jede Spielezeitschrift in der nächsten Ausgabe ne ganze Seite mit nem schönen Diagramm veröffentlicht, dann regt das vielleicht die Spieleschmieden mal zum Nachdenken an..... 

Naja, ich träume mal wieder.... *an alte Zeiten zurückerinner*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2005)

matt2000deluxe am 14.04.2005 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ROFL, wer das nicht wichtig findet ist doch nichtmehr ganz sauber.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist *diese* Umfrage reichlich überflüssig...
> 
> [Edit]
> Ich möchte glatt behaupten dass die 1,7% die für *NEIN* gestimmt haben nur irgendwelche Scherzkekse waren.



also mindestens einer hat nein geantwortet, weil es für absolut inakzeptabel hält, dass es vollkommen normal ist, dass ein spiel nach erscheinen überhaupt noch produktpflege nötig hat...


naja, nicht mein problem - wenn die hersteller der meinung sind, dass es ihnen was bringt, unfertige produkte zu überteuerten preisen ohne zubehör auf den markt zu bringen...
ich kauf jedenfalls nur noch budgetversionen (oder gebraucht) - vorher sind die spiele eh nicht spielbar, die ausstattung der verpackung kann kaum noch weiter sinken und die preise sind eh erst monate nach verkaufsstart auf nem akzeptablen niveau..


----------



## Lacrimus (25. April 2005)

Also Produktpflege *Ja*. Kontinuierlich finde ich eigetnlich nur bei Onlinespielen wichtig, die man auch über längeren Zeitraum intensiv spielt und bei denen dann am Spielbalancing gearbeitet wird (Gandalf bei Schlacht um Mittelerde zum Beispiel) oder wo es dann mal neue Karten gibt (BF oder Warcraft).


----------



## xyxmgxyx (26. April 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 15.04.2005 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ... "Kontinuierliche Produktpflege" im Sinne von neuen Saison-Daten bei zB Fussball- und Formel 1-Spielen wären natürlich toll. Hersteller machen aber lieber ein neues Vollpreis-Spiel - nicht wahr, EA?



den punkt finde ich sehr wichtig. Ich persönlich finde es ne unverschämtheit, was EA da abzieht. Und es ist echt traurig, das es bei EA schon selbstverständlich ist, eigentliche add-ons oder patches als Vollversion zu verkaufen   

*EA ist meiner meinung nach an Kundenunfreundlichkeit und geldgier nicht mehr zu toppen!*



> ich kauf jedenfalls nur noch budgetversionen (oder gebraucht) - vorher sind die spiele eh nicht spielbar, die ausstattung der verpackung kann kaum noch weiter sinken und die preise sind eh erst monate nach verkaufsstart auf nem akzeptablen niveau..



me² es sind die preise und die tatsache, das die werbung & prewies in vielen gamer-zeitschriften auch viel zu gute bewertungen abgeben. ich hab mir echt viel von Bf:v & Söldner versprochen, bin aber froh, das ich immer erst warte (teilweise 1 jahr oder mehr) bis ich mir das kaufe. und wie gut ein spiel ist, erkennt man am besten daran, wieviele leute das spiel auch noch 1 jahr nach release online spielen! Und die sind dann auch ihr geld wert!

mfg


----------



## hobbes16 (3. Mai 2005)

*Na sicher!!!*

Wir wollen ein gutes Spiel das unserem Geld wert ist! Wenn man es links liegen lässt, kann man dies als uninteresse am Kunden bezeichnen,
also Kundenfeindlich einstufen!


----------



## Dimebag (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Na sicher!!!*



			
				hobbes16 am 03.05.2005 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen ein gutes Spiel das unserem Geld wert ist! Wenn man es links liegen lässt, kann man dies als uninteresse am Kunden bezeichnen,
> also Kundenfeindlich einstufen!



o_O


----------

